# Rent a Bike Miami?



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

Is it possible to rent a road bike in Miami/ Ft Lauderdale area? I need a 54 CM bike with Keo pedals. I would rent from an individual or a store. 

RJ


----------

